# Dessert recipes?



## Kim G (Mar 18, 2009)

My husband and I are going to a friend's house this weekend and we're supposed to bring dessert. Our host does not like nuts and isn't a huge fan of chocolate (a little is okay, but not too much). I'm trying to think of something yummy to bring. Any suggestions? If you don't know the exact recipe off-hand, explain it a little bit and I can probably find it online.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 18, 2009)

a very easy yummy recipe: dump cake!

one box of yellow cake mix
one stick of butter
one can of crushed pineapple
on can of cherry pie filling

in a 9x13 
1. spread crushed pineapple on bottom
2. pour cherries on top, spread evenly on top (if some cherries and pineapples get mixed that's ok, but you aren't trying to mix them--just dump.).
3. dump cake mix over cherries. Try not to mix. Just dump (it will stay dry).
4. slice butter very thinly and put pats all over cake, covering as much of the top as possible.
5. Bake 350 for 40-50 minutes. It will be golden brown on top.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2009)

Home made peach ice cream.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheesecake?


----------



## Jen (Mar 18, 2009)

Fruit and sweetened condensed milk! (Slice 'n' pour. )

I have a cookie recipe I'm fond of:

flour, butter (1 stick), sugar, brown sugar, oatmeal (finely ground in a food processor), orange zest, M&M's, vanilla extract, and cocoa powder. I usually just mix ingredients until the dough looks right for drop cookies. Bake at 350ºF -- at home, we have a convection oven, and they go in for 8 minutes; at school, we have a gas oven, and 12 minutes seems to be the magic number.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 18, 2009)

Banoffee Pie

1 pre made Graham Cracker Crust
1 can Condensed Milk
1 Banana
1pt Heavy Cream
Grated Chocolate (optional)

Place the unopened ( yes, that's right) Condensed Milk in a large enough pan and cover with boiling water, place on hob, cover pan and keep at a low simmer for 2 hours. You will need to check back frequently and top up with water from the kettle. (Doesn't have to be boiling) After 2 hours, drain water out and fill with cold water to cool the can. When you can touch the can take out and carefully open- a little will splurt out so use a towel. Finely slice banana and place in cracker crust. Spoon the now toffee on top. Whip up the cream until soft peaks and cover toffee mixture. Grate some chocolate on top. Place in fridge for a couple of hours. Eat and enjoy, repeat until joy factor diminishes!

I usually roll the can in the water each time I check it, just to make sure even cooking. If you don't like banana don't use it.


----------



## NDHSR (Mar 18, 2009)

Banana Pudding


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2009)

Wacky Cake

Here a recipe very similar to the one my daughter bakes. It is chocolate, but it is not all that chocolatey.

There are no eggs in this chocolate wacky cake, and mixing is easy.
Prep Time: 5 minutes
Ingredients:

* 1 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
* 1 cup sugar
* 3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1 teaspoon vanilla
* 1 teaspoon vinegar
* 5 tablespoons vegetable oil
* 1 cup cold water

Preparation:
In a large mixing bowl, mix flour, sugar, cocoa, soda and salt. Make three wells in the flour mixture. In one put vanilla; in another the vinegar, and in the third the oil. Pour the cold water over the mixture and stir until moistened. Pour into 8 x 8-inch pan. Bake at 350°F. oven for 25 to 30 minutes, or until it springs back when touched lightly.

Amy Jo actually mixes the whole thing in the baking dish rather than in a bowl.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 18, 2009)

A sure hit, one which I made last weekend (er, my husband made it with me directing him, as I have no right hand at present):

Yellow cake with Cool Whip for frosting. Mix the Cool Whip with whatever you like before spreading it on the chilled cake: crushed pineapple (drained), blueberries, strawberries, Heath Bar pieces, cherries, chocolate chunks, etc. Sometimes I've used chocolate Cool Whip and mixed that with cherries or strawberries and chocolate chunks. Chill well before serving.

Made this for a fellowship last Sunday evening & took what was left over to work on Monday, where the attorneys finished it before noon... _Who says_ they're bottom-feeders?! 

Margaret


----------

